# Big Bad Ds Growth Creme...



## monniej (Sep 28, 2006)

i found a flyer for this product and i really want to try it out. they market the product as a reconstrutor that seals in moisture and prevents breakage. the hair being too dry and breaking before you can achieve any serious length is the biggest problem for most african american women. the product is pricey, but i really want to give it a shot. my hair is becoming weak and thin as i get older and i need something to help slow down the hair loss. going natural helped somewhat, but it's time to add something to the mix. i don't know if anyone here has ever heard of the product or tried it, but if you have please let me know what you think. i know that this dude on the site seems alittle weird, but if the product works i'll kiss him on the lips!

Products


----------



## DC-Cutie (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey monniej:

I have used the BBD Stretch and Glass. I absolutely love both products. The stretch smells like buble gum! I have a few friends that are natural or transitioning that use it too. I use it as a deep conditioner. it makes dealing with my new growth (haven't relaxed since May!!!) easier to deal with.

Yes, the guy looks weird, but his products are good. You can ususally find them cheaper on eBay too.


----------



## monniej (Oct 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DC-Cutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey monniej:I have used the BBD Stretch and Glass. I absolutely love both products. The stretch smells like buble gum! I have a few friends that are natural or transitioning that use it too. I use it as a deep conditioner. it makes dealing with my new growth (haven't relaxed since May!!!) easier to deal with.

Yes, the guy looks weird, but his products are good. You can ususally find them cheaper on eBay too.

thanks so much for the rec dc cutie! $45 seems like a lot, but if it works i'm more than willing. are you using the stretch with a heat cap or as a leave-in? is the glass more like a glossifier? i would love to find something that gives a shine without being oily.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds interesting! I'd love to know more about this product line!


----------



## DC-Cutie (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks so much for the rec dc cutie! $45 seems like a lot, but if it works i'm more than willing. are you using the stretch with a heat cap or as a leave-in? is the glass more like a glossifier? i would love to find something that gives a shine without being oily. you're right about that $45 is s bit much, but a little goes a long way. Not sure of your hair type (natural or relaxed), but many of my natural friends use a bit as a leave in to help define curls. Yes, the glass is more like a glossifier.
For something cheaper, I would suggest this: Walgreens.com | Fantasia | IC Hair Polisher Styling Gel with Sparkle Lites


----------



## monniej (Oct 5, 2006)

my hair is texturized and i wear it kind of wild. i generally wash it once a week, but i rinse it out roughly every other day to prevent buildup. i just ordered the moisture gel for ouidad and i like it so far. thanks so much for the rec dc cutie! i'll keep you posted on my progress! i may have to re-think my no-buy and give the stretch cream a try!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 6, 2006)

Have you been on blackhair media fourm there alot of product reviews. You should use a good condtioner and a mosturizer. Elaqsta, Lurkasilk, 3 in 1 optium thearphy oil, (&lt; spelling not 100% correct) and wild growth oil is great to put mostuire in the hair. And the are affoardable. And use a good shampoo&amp; condtioner that is silicione free. Silicones block mosutire.


----------



## monniej (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you been on blackhair media fourm there alot of product reviews. You should use a good condtioner and a mosturizer. Elaqsta, Lurkasilk, 3 in 1 optium thearphy oil, (&lt; spelling not 100% correct) and wild growth oil is great to put mostuire in the hair. And the are affoardable. And use a good shampoo&amp; condtioner that is silicione free. Silicones block mosutire. thanks for the recs and advice! i tried a few of these, but not all. more to add to the list. thanks again!


----------



## Annia (Oct 9, 2006)

haha, I am sorry but i read this thread's title completely wrong.

Big Bad Ds Growth Creme.. I was thinking of breasts.


----------



## gommiebears (Oct 15, 2006)

I have tried Stretch and it didn't get the same results like most ladies who purchased it. I think I was using it wrong. But fortunately I only blew 25 dollars on it. I have the Yank Gel and it is alright. Nothing spectacular but it was somewhat cheap. I want to try Glass since I am planning to rollerset my hair with rods.


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 15, 2006)

I have used bbd stretch creme, i will admit it does curb shedding and breakage especially if you use it as a deep conditioner. But it is very expensive. What i use now is qhemets amla &amp; olive oil heavy creme. It stops breakage AND its cheaper. I also use BBD Glass when i wear my hair curly because its a great (cheaper) alternative to Miss Jessies curly pudding.


----------



## monniej (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *foxybronx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have used bbd stretch creme, i will admit it does curb shedding and breakage especially if you use it as a deep conditioner. But it is very expensive. What i use now is qhemets amla &amp; olive oil heavy creme. It stops breakage AND its cheaper. I also use BBD Glass when i wear my hair curly because its a great (cheaper) alternative to Miss Jessies curly pudding. thanks foxybronx. that's exactly what i'm looking for, something to stop this shedding problem. where can i find the qhemets products? i definitely going to order the glass. i think my hair could be a bit shinier.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 15, 2006)

$45.00 is a bit much. I'd like to see a list of ingredients. I'd recommend Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Moisturising Lotion. Cost about $5.99, and does a great job. You can purchase it at most B &amp; B supply and drugstores.


----------



## gommiebears (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif $45.00 is a bit much. I'd like to see a list of ingredients. I'd recommend Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Moisturising Lotion. Cost about $5.99, and does a great job. You can purchase it at most B &amp; B supply and drugstores. Unfortunately he doesn't his ingredients so it could be something so mundane and readily available. He can be so off putting sometimes,

Originally Posted by *foxybronx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have used bbd stretch creme, i will admit it does curb shedding and breakage especially if you use it as a deep conditioner. But it is very expensive. What i use now is qhemets amla &amp; olive oil heavy creme. It stops breakage AND its cheaper. I also use BBD Glass when i wear my hair curly because its a great (cheaper) alternative to Miss Jessies curly pudding. So you rinse it out? I think that's where I flubbed it. I guess I will give it a shot near the end of the month.


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2006)

ok, so now my hair is offically stressed out and weak. i switched my texturizer to what i thought was a milder product (from naturally to african pride) a couple of weeks ago and my hair turned into a bush (first time this happened since the switch)! i think i helped it along by using john frieda's dream curls on my wet hair (never tried it this way before!) and now my hair has some major issues. i don't want another texturizer so it's time to try big bad d! i'll be at the beauty supply tonight purchasing a heat cap and a bonnet attachment for my blowdryer! wish me luck and i'll let you know how it works out!


----------



## monniej (Dec 23, 2006)

i got the product yesterday and took my hair through the entire process-

washed with pantene pro v for women of color

deep conditioned with the growth creme - smells amazing! i love it! i don't have a bonnet dryer, but made a tent with hot towels and my blow dryer! worked great!

after i rinsed out the conditioner i put in a tiny bit of pantene pro v to detangle

added a little more stretch creme as a leave in

a little naturally honey hair dress oil

naturally chamomile moisturizer

ouidad moisture gel

big bad d's glass curling creme for shine

my hair looks and feels amazing and smells like bubble gum! i'm saved! i don't plan to texturize again, so we'll see if we can make this work for good! thanks for all the great rec's ladies! time to give big bad d's a review!


----------



## Becka (Dec 23, 2006)

must say I was a little tense for you when I read that your hair turned into a bush, but then I read further ... glad you got it fixed up !!

Monnie i'm using pantene pro v for curly hair. I didn't know there was a pantene pro v for women of color, do you know how it compares to the regular stuff, i mean, oilier or something? just wondering if I should give it a go or on my hair if it would be too heavy


----------



## monniej (Dec 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif must say I was a little tense for you when I read that your hair turned into a bush, but then I read further ... glad you got it fixed up !!
Monnie i'm using pantene pro v for curly hair. I didn't know there was a pantene pro v for women of color, do you know how it compares to the regular stuff, i mean, oilier or something? just wondering if I should give it a go or on my hair if it would be too heavy

hey miss becka! believe me, i was quite tense myself! i had to deep condition daily for a couple of days to get it back on track. my hair is pretty thin as it is, so i try to be super careful and not stress it out too much. the pantene for women of color does have oil (jojoba and coconut), so for you it may be too heavy. my hair is naturally dry so i'm need the oil to help control that tendency to frizz out and break. i'd skip this product if your hair is on the oily side naturally. hope this helps!


----------



## monniej (Dec 3, 2007)

i revived this thread because i also picked up the glass curling creme from big bad d. i had been looking for a product that would make my hair shiny without being greasy and heavy. this product is amazing! i couldn't afford another tub of the growth creme, but the galss was well within my budget! i can't say enough about it!

my hair is shiny without being greasy or heavy

no flaking or white residue when my hair dried (naturally)

well defined natural looking curls

soft, managable and frizz free hair!

i bought two tubs this time! got to make sure i don't run out!!!


----------

